# Why Halloween will suck this year



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

I thought this was funny


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

We had a very similar comic to this one in our local paper yesterday, yes it does suck. Fortunately, I don't think there are any foreclosed homes in my neighborhood, we may end up with extra tots coming from the areas where there are a lot of foreclosed homes.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

i hope this does not happen in my country...we have strong economic ties with the US but Canada is doing pretty well so far (could it be that trillion dollar war your government has spent in Iraq?)


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

The war has nothing to do with it. It's the banks that thought it was a good idea to give out negative-equity loans to just about anyone, no matter how little money they make. Then when people couldn't pay, they tried to get insurance payouts, which is bankrupting the insurance agencies.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We had a empty foreclosed house next to us last year on Halloween. We've got new neighbors now, and they have no idea what's about to show up on our front yard. (que evil laughter) Surprise!


----------



## halinar (Sep 11, 2008)

Sad but true....

Glad it won't be hitting my neighborhood. It's all older houses (no the uber new that were being sold to people on minimum wage).

The house behind me is looking scary though because it's been up for sale for quite some time now though. I might have to mow the yard and hijack the yard for hallowene this year


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

NecroBones said:


> The war has nothing to do with it. It's the banks that thought it was a good idea to give out negative-equity loans to just about anyone, no matter how little money they make. Then when people couldn't pay, they tried to get insurance payouts, which is bankrupting the insurance agencies.


so your telling me that the war has nothing to do with this?...who is paying for the war then?...the war in Iraq is reaching 600 Billion dollars

http://zfacts.com/p/447.html


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

dont kid yourself, George Bush has almost bankrupted your country


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Why it is going to suck this year? Huuummmm... It is going to really suck this year for us because we are going to be moving over the next couple of weeks...ie, none of my prized posession props are gonna see any use this year. All of those great ideas to add to the haunt have had to be put on the back burner, but we gotta have the larger house! Good thing to look forward to is that the new front yard is 10 times larger than our current one. The wife thinks I can't fill it...we'll see! (Good ole' Mikey Myers is thinking about a complete haunted maze or trail...) Not to mention, due to the diesel prices, I really haven't had the spare change to invest in that new fancy digital camera that takes great night pics yet, so hopefully by next year, I will have added that to the collection so I will be able to share all of the new creations I want to build, and all of those totally terrified TOT's running in shear horror! ( a truly evil smirk developes on my face!). It sucks not to be participating this year, but my thoughts and spirit will be out there will all of you that keep it going!! One consolation is that I do get to help with the haunted back yard that one of my old neighbors still puts on...I, I mean, Michael Myers will walk on Halloween this year, as I, I mean he does every year...


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Vancouver,

Sounds like you got a little axe to grind bro?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Vancouver said:


> so your telling me that the war has nothing to do with this?...who is paying for the war then?...the war in Iraq is reaching 600 Billion dollars
> 
> http://zfacts.com/p/447.html


Yes, the war has nothing to do with this. It's not the government that's going bankrupt, it's the banks. The government has lots of money. I should know. They take it out of my check. I think you've got the two mixed up. I couldn't believe the people the banks were giving loans to. People were buying $200k houses for $350k and most couldn't afford $100k. 15 years ago, when I got my loan, they made sure I could afford it. The banks got stupid for the past few years. The should go out of business, not be bailed out by the government.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Yes, the war has nothing to do with this. It's not the government that's going bankrupt, it's the banks. The government has lots of money. I should know. They take it out of my check. I think you've got the two mixed up. I couldn't believe the people the banks were giving loans to. People were buying $200k houses for $350k and most couldn't afford $100k. 15 years ago, when I got my loan, they made sure I could afford it. The banks got stupid for the past few years. The should go out of business, not be bailed out by the government.


couldn't agree with you more about letting some of these banks go under...didn't the the banks also record billions in profits over the years as well?....


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Fester said:


> Vancouver,
> 
> Sounds like you got a little axe to grind bro?


haha...can't help it...most of us Canadians can't stand Bush and what he has done to your country

my brother went to Afghanistan to fight for the Canadian military in helping your country fight the taliban...i had no problems with that...its just this war in Iraq is exactly what Russia has done in Georgia...nothing but lies to cover up death for oil...sorry for gettin so political


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Guys, economical and political discussions are for another web site, not a forum about Halloween. I am closing this thread.


----------

